# DP Memes



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

It's easy, just go to http://memegenerator.net/ and find a meme and give it a DP-eske theme. Oh, it's kinda NSFW.

[DELETED PICTUES HERE]


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

DeezaAKAGod said:


>


I like it, let's keep this going.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


>


You're doing it wrong!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

UltraRobbie said:


> You're doing it wrong!


what did I do wrong? =[


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

-


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Brando2600 said:


>


I cannot tell you how many times my ex sister's husband would start snickering or would make a crude comment every time I would say dp.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I think I may have missed the point of a meme but here is mine


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

-


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

-


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

ThoughtOnFire said:


>


What's the cure?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

ValleyGirl said:


> What's the cure?


Havn't you ever seen House?


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

--


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Havn't you ever seen House?


Yes and when House finally comes to a diagnosis and says there's a cure, he usually tells what it is. It usually is that he thinks someone has has rare disorder that they are going to die from and right when they are hanging on by a thread he is like "oh, it's just this, take these pills" and within a day they are fine. So what's the cure for dp?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

ValleyGirl said:


> So what's the cure for dp?


As you know, it was just a joke... =[

Edit: But I have faith that there is a cure.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

-


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I can't add my own images


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

deeza said:


>


Not sure I understand how this post works...


----------



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Well this sucks. My meme posts transformed into ones I didn't post. So I just "-" them. I see it's happening to some others too.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Same...with one of mine


----------



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)

Brando2600 said:


> Same...with one of mine


The transforming happens cos someone else uses the base image for something.

I think you have to save the image to your own url like imageshack, that's what i did anyway.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah I saved mine on my computer and then uploaded them to photobucket


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

http://img402.imageshack.us/i/67803533.png


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Don Steffa said:


>


And then drink the lake of piss?


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

woops, error post


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Don Steffa said:


>


 LOVE this one!!


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh and by the way, this is a way more better way of expressing our thoughts about DP, Instead of posting all those depressed messages. 
GO DP MEME's !

GO BRANDO!


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Infiniity (Mar 27, 2011)

Brando2600 said:


>


Thank you for that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Another Funny Spiderman. (reference to his boss' role in the movie Lady Killers actually.)


----------



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

Native said:


> what did I do wrong? =[


That's not how it works









Oh yeah, some of you guys need to be taught how these meme's work :L


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Don Steffa said:


>


this one almost gets me tingly.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## strangeways (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## unnamednn (Nov 9, 2008)

deleted monsters ate my pic s**t


----------



## raphus cucullatus (Feb 6, 2008)




----------

